# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Formule pour calculer hauteur d'image

## bay57

Bonsoir,
J'aimerais savoir la formule pour calculer la hauteur d'une image grce a la largeur donn. par exemple: j'ai une image de 1920 par 1200 pixels. Comment je peux faire pour trouver la hauteur de l'image si je met comme largeur 500 pixels ?

Merci.

----------


## bay57

Je l'ai trouv.

----------


## Lolo78

Cela s'appelle une rgle de trois (bien que je me demande d'o vient ce nom bizarre)..

Tu as une image de 1920 par 1200 pixels. Si c'est la largeur qui vaut 1920 pixels et que tu passes celle-ci  500 pixels, tu rduis les dimensions de l'image par un facteur de 1920/500.  Il suffit donc de diviser la hauteur 1200 par le mme facteur: h = 1200 / (1920/500) = 1200 * 500/1920 = 312,5. Une autre manire de voir est de dire que tu rduis la largeur d'un facteur de 1920/500 = 3,84. Il suffit donc de diviser la hauteur (1200) par 3,84, ce qui donne aussi 312,5 pixels. Aprs, bien sr, le chiffre aprs la virgule (0,5 pixel) n'a peut-tre pas une grande signification.

----------


## bay57

C'est bien ta rponse mais, tout simplement tu devrais juste me donner la formule.



```

```

----------

